# Shakw0n`s picture thread



## shakw0n (Nov 1, 2009)

This is my B. auratum. 
Just molted a few days ago and i had to move her/him to another container.

 

the new crib
 

 

and a close-up


----------



## shakw0n (Nov 1, 2009)

This is my new pinktoe showing me his prey and his hairy ass :8o


----------



## shakw0n (Nov 1, 2009)

B. boehmei sipping some water


----------



## Mattyb (Nov 1, 2009)

Nice pics!


----------



## LovePets (Nov 2, 2009)

Welcome,Shakw0n :worship: 
Nice T's and nice pics(I like auratum's new home)!


----------



## shakw0n (Nov 2, 2009)

Thanks guys, i will be posting some new pics as soon as i have them.


----------



## shakw0n (Nov 4, 2009)

My P. irminia freshly molted


----------



## Teal (Nov 4, 2009)

*Good lookin' Ts! *


----------



## shakw0n (Dec 2, 2009)

My Av. versicolor


----------



## shakw0n (Dec 13, 2009)

I decided to move my versi into another enclosure because the other one is too small for her.
This is her new enclosure.
Hope you like it.


----------



## Teal (Dec 13, 2009)

*Wow, very cool! *


----------



## Mvskokee (Dec 13, 2009)

awesome versi and even better enclosure


----------



## shakw0n (Jan 8, 2010)

Some new pics with my little versi


----------



## shakw0n (Jan 8, 2010)

forgot about this one


----------



## fatich (Jan 8, 2010)

You have some beautiful Ts and they have good enclosures 
thank you for sharing those pictures ^^


----------



## Mvskokee (Jan 8, 2010)

You take some very good pics..Im jealous


----------



## Koh_ (Jan 9, 2010)

Mvskokee said:


> You take some very good pics..Im jealous


i feel same thing


----------



## shakw0n (Jan 9, 2010)

Thank you guys
I had a friend coming by a few days ago and he happens to have his photo camera with him. Its easy to take good pics when you have a good camera.
I`ll  try make some new pics next week.


----------



## shakw0n (Jan 23, 2010)

My A. avicularia 2-3days after her/his last molt


----------



## Kamikaze (Jan 23, 2010)

Nice setups!
Your P. irminia looks awesome!


----------



## shakw0n (Jan 24, 2010)

My P. irminia has died 2 months ago. I really don`t know the cause of her sudden death. She was acting really weird after her last molt and a week after she molted i found her dead in her burrow.
I hope i`ll get another one soon.

-Alex


----------



## shakw0n (Jan 24, 2010)

My little GBB which has an amazing appetite. 
I didn`t have the chance to let go of the worm.


----------



## shakw0n (Jan 24, 2010)

And some shining fangs, can u guess what sp?


----------



## Endagr8 (Jan 24, 2010)

shakw0n said:


> And some shining fangs, can u guess what sp?


_Avicularia avicularia_?


----------



## shakw0n (Jan 25, 2010)

I dont see any pinktoes in the last pic, wrong answer 
Anybody else wanna try?
I`ll give u a hint, it`s a brachypelma.


----------



## Teal (Jan 25, 2010)

*Great shots!!

And I have nooo idea on the fangs lol *


----------



## shakw0n (Jan 26, 2010)

Thanks Teal
The fangs are from a b. vagans


----------



## Bosing (Jan 26, 2010)

Nice enclosure set ups! Also love the tiny GBB holding on to its prey! lol


----------



## Marvin (Jan 26, 2010)

Damn I love your Irminia and Versi!


----------



## shakw0n (Jan 26, 2010)

Thank you guys!
Hey Bosing, i`ve been looking through your picture thread and i have to mantion that u have some really good looking T`s yourself, talaga 
I`ll put some more pics soon.

-Alex


----------



## shakw0n (Jan 29, 2010)

A. versicolor post molt, i hope you like the pics


----------



## Teal (Jan 29, 2010)

*Gorgeous! I love how fluffy they are *


----------



## shakw0n (Feb 6, 2010)

A. avicularia


----------



## shakw0n (Feb 6, 2010)

This is one of my 2 LP slings


----------



## Ms.X (Feb 6, 2010)

Shakwon, very nice pictures of your Lp   I looked at the photos you labeled _A. avicluaria_, and I urge you to do some research (maybe ask your supplier?), because that is not an A. avic.  Best of luck figuring it out!


----------



## shakw0n (Feb 6, 2010)

Ms.X said:


> Shakwon, very nice pictures of your Lp   I looked at the photos you labeled _A. avicluaria_, and I urge you to do some research (maybe ask your supplier?), because that is not an A. avic.  Best of luck figuring it out!


Glad u like the pics, but are you 100% sure it`s not an A. _avicularia_ ?


----------



## Ms.X (Feb 6, 2010)

shakw0n said:


> Glad u like the pics, but are you 100% sure it`s not an A. _avicularia_ ?


Yes, _A. avicularia_ do not have the yellow bands on the legs...it looks a bit like my _A. bicegoi_.


----------



## shakw0n (Feb 7, 2010)

B._ smithi _


----------



## shakw0n (Feb 7, 2010)

This is the best i could get of my O. _aureotibialis_


----------



## shakw0n (Feb 7, 2010)




----------



## crawltech (Feb 7, 2010)

great pics!, and nice collection!


----------



## shakw0n (Feb 7, 2010)

crawltech said:


> great pics!, and nice collection!


Thank you


----------



## Teal (Feb 7, 2010)

*Awesome shots! You have some cool Ts 

Honestly, I don't know enough about Avics to judge your "A. avic" - My juvie doesn't have the yellow bands on his legs, but I don't know if that is a definite sign that yours isn't an A. avic. From what I understand, this genus is pretty mixed up in the pet trade.. so you might have to wait until yours matures before you get a better idea  *


----------



## shakw0n (Feb 7, 2010)

Thank you Teal
I just wanted an A. avic so much back when i bought it.
They all look the same when they are slings A. braunshauseni, A. avic, A. metallica, etc


----------



## shakw0n (Feb 9, 2010)

Some pics with my freshly molted B. vagans


----------



## Teal (Feb 9, 2010)

*Gorgeous T! I love the second to last shot.. too cute!  *


----------



## Mvskokee (Feb 9, 2010)

Awesome collection


----------



## shakw0n (Feb 9, 2010)

I`ve got that B. vagans since he was 0.4"
The ruler indicates centimeters not inches


----------



## shakw0n (Feb 9, 2010)

Thanks guys, i`ll probably get him a nice looking girl soon.


----------



## Teal (Feb 9, 2010)

*Neat shot of all the molts!! *


----------



## BCscorp (Feb 11, 2010)

Really nice pics....great idea keeping the moults a showing them in order.
Thanks for sharing!


----------



## shakw0n (Feb 12, 2010)

BCscorp said:


> Really nice pics....great idea keeping the moults a showing them in order.
> Thanks for sharing!


Thank you.
I`m keeping all the molts from every T i have, i`ll post a pic one day with all the molts i have.


----------



## shakw0n (Feb 12, 2010)

This is my GBB, he/she molted yesterday







New GBB pics comming soon.


----------



## shakw0n (Feb 13, 2010)

I took my B. _auratum_ for a walk today. 
I can hardly wait the next molt.


----------



## Roski (Feb 13, 2010)

B. auratums are definitely my favorite Brachy. Lucky you


----------



## super-pede (Feb 13, 2010)

Very nice versicolor


----------



## shakw0n (Feb 14, 2010)

super-pede said:


> Very nice versicolor


Thank you


----------



## shakw0n (Feb 14, 2010)

I`ve noticed something in my B. vagans enclosure growing from the substrate.
Can someone tell me what this is?
Should i let it grow or should i remove it?


----------



## shakw0n (Feb 23, 2010)

New arrivals
I`ve got a nice looking male for my B. smithi female. 
I hope they will get to know each other better soon.



I moved my female into a larger enclosure. It`s not finished yet, i`m planning to make a backdrop for that cage.





H. caboverdensis


This is not a T, but i thought u should see it.
It`s one my 2females Leopard gecko, she`s 2years old


----------



## Teal (Feb 23, 2010)

*I love your photos! They are so real, and you can feel the love through them hehe *


----------



## shakw0n (Feb 24, 2010)

Thanks Teal 
New additions, 6 G. rosea slings
I think i`ll be a grandpa when they will be mature :wall:


----------



## shakw0n (Feb 26, 2010)

Some pics with my lovely *B. auratum* after molting. 
She/he`s about 3.5" legspan (i think it`s a male)
I`ve tried some different camera settings with different light position and this what i`ve got.
Hope u like the pics!


----------



## shakw0n (Feb 26, 2010)

My second *L. parahybana* molted 
Can someone tell me by looking at the picture below if this guy is a male or a female?


----------



## Mvskokee (Feb 27, 2010)

Hard for me to tell but I'm leaning male. When it molts you cn sex it.


----------



## Ariel (Feb 27, 2010)

That B. auratum is gorgeous! and I agree with Mvskokee, the LP looks male.


----------



## shakw0n (Mar 2, 2010)

Thank you guys, i hope the second LP will be a female.
My *O. aureotibialis* finally molted.


----------



## shakw0n (Mar 3, 2010)

I`v took some pics of my GBB and i thought i must share them with you.
This is the best my camera could get(i think) if not, feel free to mention whats wrong and what can i do to take better pictures.
Thank you
*C. cyaneopubescens*


----------



## shakw0n (Mar 6, 2010)

B. boehmei molting


----------



## jbm150 (Mar 7, 2010)

shakw0n said:


> My second *L. parahybana* molted
> Can someone tell me by looking at the picture below if this guy is a male or a female?


I have to disagree with the consensus, this Lp looks female to me.  The booklungs are widely spaced and I don't see any evidence of epiadrous fusillae.  What are you seeing that makes it look male?

Your GBB pics are very nice, love the tiger-striped fuzzy butts


----------



## shakw0n (Mar 8, 2010)

Thanks jbm150 and i have to agree with u about this one. 
I think it`s a female but i`m not 100% sure of that.
Anyway, I`m still waiting for others to let me know what they think about this LP


----------



## Teal (Mar 8, 2010)

*Awesome shots! I love the white background in everything.. it's so different from what I am used to, and adds a neat touch for me 

I also thought the LP was female, at first glance.. for what it counts hehe *


----------



## shakw0n (Mar 22, 2010)

My Greenbottle blue

















































And my Pinktoe (i think )


----------



## seanbond (Mar 24, 2010)

nice lookin pix


----------



## shakw0n (Mar 24, 2010)

Thanks Sean


----------



## shakw0n (Apr 11, 2010)

Can someone help me with those pics
I think male but i`m not sure.


----------



## robertcarst (Apr 12, 2010)

Seriously, no one is even taking a guess? Come on people, I had hopes...
I am leaning towards male, but I am not sure... Come on, tell us....;P


----------



## jbm150 (Apr 12, 2010)

From exuvium pics, if its not obvious to me, I always say male.  Yours doesn't scream out female to me.  What's it from?


----------



## sharpfang (Apr 12, 2010)

*I PM'd him w/ MALE*

In America, MM's are very sought after cause of girls thinking they are Yummy :}  - Jason


----------



## shakw0n (Apr 12, 2010)

It`s from an L.P and it`s about 3" ls, thank you though


----------



## jbm150 (Apr 13, 2010)

My 3" Lp's spermathecae was very easy to see, no question whatsoever.  So yeah, I would say yours is male.  Time to get another   (unless you already have a female that is)


----------



## shakw0n (Apr 14, 2010)

Thanks again man
I have 3 LP`s now, different sizes (4.7" , 3.5", 2")and this one is for sale, that`s why i was trying to find out what sex is it
I think i`ll keep only one of them, for now.


----------



## shakw0n (Apr 24, 2010)

New adds
*Ephebopus murinus*

Premolt pics












Postmolt pics






























Exoskeleton


----------



## shakw0n (Apr 24, 2010)

*H. caboverdensis*


----------



## J.huff23 (Apr 24, 2010)

I love your murinus sling. I love them with their slings colors. Also, those pics of your scorpion are killer!


----------



## shakw0n (Apr 30, 2010)

J.huff23 said:


> I love your murinus sling. I love them with their slings colors. Also, those pics of your scorpion are killer!


Thaks man, i`m glad u like them.


----------



## shakw0n (Apr 30, 2010)

This is my _B. smithi_ female


----------



## shakw0n (May 6, 2010)

Mexican Red rump _(Brachypelma vagans)_ subadult male


----------



## shakw0n (May 18, 2010)

B. smithi male


----------



## Protectyaaaneck (May 20, 2010)

Awesome pics, love the shots of the o. aureo.  Keep em comin.


----------



## shakw0n (Jun 22, 2010)

Protectyaaaneck said:


> Awesome pics, love the shots of the o. aureo.  Keep em comin.


Thanks man!
Here`s my freshly molted GBB


----------



## crawltech (Jun 24, 2010)

Nice pics!......well taken for sure!


----------



## shakw0n (Jun 29, 2010)

_Ephebopus murinus_


----------



## shakw0n (Jun 29, 2010)

_Brachypelma sp?_


----------



## shakw0n (Jul 16, 2010)

_Avicularia versicolor_


----------



## shakw0n (Jul 16, 2010)

Mexican flameknee (_Brachypelma auratum_)


----------



## crawltech (Jul 16, 2010)

Awsome pics....glad to see the versi's natural backdrop is holdin up...lookin good.....and you possibly have a vagans/albo on your hands...keep us posted!


----------



## shakw0n (Jul 30, 2010)

Thanks crawltech 
Here is my _O. aureotibialis_
She`s missing one leg from the last molt.


----------



## Crysta (Jul 30, 2010)

wow her palps look huge on her! awesome pictures you have 

i love the last spiders attitude hehe


----------



## shakw0n (Aug 6, 2010)

CentipedeFreak said:


> wow her palps look huge on her! awesome pictures you have
> 
> i love the last spiders attitude hehe


Thank you, i`m glad you like them.


----------



## shakw0n (Aug 6, 2010)

_Brachypelma boehmei_















Can someone guess what`s wrong with this last picture?


----------



## Terry D (Aug 6, 2010)

Shakw0n, Killer pics and t's! The B. auratum, GBB, and E murinus are growin' like weeds!. The tenacity of the GBB (so long ago) on page two is hilarious . Awesome thread!

:clap:

Terry


----------



## TiogaWhiteTiger (Aug 7, 2010)

Nice shot bro! And amazing T`s!


----------



## shakw0n (Aug 8, 2010)

Terry D said:


> Shakw0n, Killer pics and t's! The B. auratum, GBB, and E murinus are growin' like weeds!. The tenacity of the GBB (so long ago) on page two is hilarious . Awesome thread!
> 
> :clap:
> 
> Terry


Thank you Terry! Those 3 T`s you have mentioned are voracious eaters, especially the GBB. To be honest i didn`t expect the same thing from my _B. auratum_ 



TiogaWhiteTiger said:


> Nice shot bro! And amazing T`s!


Thanks man


----------



## Arachnoholic420 (Aug 8, 2010)

What a nice collect u got!!! Awesome shots as well!!!

Peace,
Armando


----------



## shakw0n (Dec 15, 2010)

_B. smithi _


----------



## squeaky10199 (Dec 17, 2010)

that one photo is the same side just flipped!! RIGHT?


----------



## shakw0n (Dec 17, 2010)

squeaky10199 said:


> that one photo is the same side just flipped!! RIGHT?


If you are talking about the last B. boehmei picture, yeah.. you`re right


----------



## Royal_T's (Dec 18, 2010)

You have some awesome enclosures... and some amazing pics  :clap:


----------



## shakw0n (Dec 21, 2010)

Royal_T's said:


> You have some awesome enclosures... and some amazing pics  :clap:


Thanks man


----------



## shakw0n (Mar 21, 2011)

_Grammostola pulchra_
Premolt










Postmolt


---------- Post added at 11:57 PM ---------- Previous post was at 11:55 PM ----------

_E. murinus_


----------



## mcluskyisms (Mar 21, 2011)

Very nice photographs :}


----------



## shakw0n (Jun 2, 2011)




----------



## Tcrazy (Jun 2, 2011)

your pics are amazing...      are you using a micro lens?


----------



## Walk Alone (Jun 3, 2011)

Shakw0n, your picture thread on the other forum was one of the most painful threads to lose, in my opinion. I'm *so glad *a lot of your pics are here, too.

I just went through every single one of these.  GREAT JOB, my friend.  

-Walk


----------



## shakw0n (Nov 14, 2011)

Tcrazy said:


> your pics are amazing...      are you using a micro lens?


I`m using Fuji s5700

---------- Post added 11-14-2011 at 11:05 PM ----------




Walk Alone said:


> Shakw0n, your picture thread on the other forum was one of the most painful threads to lose, in my opinion. I'm *so glad *a lot of your pics are here, too.
> 
> I just went through every single one of these.  GREAT JOB, my friend.
> 
> -Walk


Thank you! 
Btw, what happen with that forum?

---------- Post added 11-14-2011 at 11:38 PM ----------

It doesn't house any T`s but still .. i hope you like my work


----------



## alybaba11 (Nov 23, 2011)

Such beautiful T's! They all look well loved, and cared for. Stunning photography!


----------

